# Awww. Say It ain't so...



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Not again. This hurt enough the last time.

"Dodge pulls out of Nascar"


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Old School rules and cars...that's my dream. Just like it used to be in the 70s*



plymouth71 said:


> Not again. This hurt enough the last time.
> 
> "Dodge pulls out of Nascar"


I say NASCAR makes people drive STOCK cars from 1968 - 1974 the way they were back in the good old days...this may keep me from falling asleep like I do watching todays modern NASCAR races.

Used to be an avid NASCAR FAN up untill the mid 90s....now I just can't get my finger wrapped around it with the new SAME O SAME O RULES.

I know, I know...Bob is beeing a Debby Downer...sorry. :freak: 

Bob...Bring back IROC races please with the old CAMAROs...zilla

P.S. plymouth71 better yet IROC races with the 70 Superbirds....YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

NASCAR and golf... Great TV to nap by on a lazy Sunday


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Formula 1 either. 
The wife and I use it on Sunday afternoons to get a nap.
But we won't go for a nap when MotoGP is on specially the two smaller classes Moto 2 and 3. No chance to sleep too exciting. When did you see the last time a race with four riders side by side making a hang on in a curve.
But granted they are actually smaller than your average race car.

Mario


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

bobhch said:


> I say NASCAR makes people drive STOCK cars from 1968 - 1974 the way they were back in the good old days...this may keep me from falling asleep like I do watching todays modern NASCAR races.
> 
> Used to be an avid NASCAR FAN up untill the mid 90s....now I just can't get my finger wrapped around it with the new SAME O SAME O RULES.
> 
> ...


I agree,gave up watching that 3 hour long commercial 8-10 years ago.Everything is sponsored and tons of commercials, new cars that all look the same and only the same couple mega $-teams winning all the time killed it for me.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Without getting LeeRoy98 too riled up, I'll just say that today's rules to equalize everything makes for some close racing - however - it kills the idea of Win on Sunday, Sell on Monday when all your cars are basically a spec-racer class. And this is why it makes no sense for Dodge to stick around at this point given that their sales are up anyway, while NASCAR viewing and attendance continues to go down.

With the Italians (Fiat) in charge of Chrysler nowadays, I held little hope for the NASCAR program anyway given their European road-racing bent. Fiat owns Ferrari also and the Ferrari Formula 1 team will ALWAYS be top priority. 

I have lots of ideas to make NASCAR better in terms of costs and the visual product on the track, however, they haven't asked me.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Did I understand it correctly, that Dodge is pulling out of Nationwide too? Major bummer. Chevy is finally letting the Camaro in and we lose the Challenger. I was looking forward to a retro T/A flashback. Mustangs, Camaros, Challengers...oh well.

-Paul


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Dodge is leaving NASCAR because the loss of Penske was unexpected for them and they do not have a quality team willing to step up. Nothing to do with the improved sales figures. 
I'm certain that is NASCAR's fault.

I can't think of any aero dependent form of racing where the cars are not built to spec or copy cat configuration. Open wheel and LMP comes to mind.
I'm certain that is NASCAR's fault.

Our economy as a country is struggling and attendance and revenue for almost all professional sports is down and has been down for some time. 
I'm certain that is NASCAR's fault.

Track owners have made questionable business decisions, i.e. over expansion of seating at multiple venues, overpricing of seats, etc., and are paying the price today.
I'm certain that is NASCAR's fault.

NASCAR could only get worse in the eyes of this forum if they manufactured slot cars.

I've said it before and I'll say it again... it always amazes me how many "experts" there are regarding NASCAR that claim they never watch!! Since you all never watch... how in the hell would you know?

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Dodge is leaving NASCAR because the loss of Penske was unexpected for them and they do not have a quality team willing to step up. Nothing to do with the improved sales figures.
> I'm certain that is NASCAR's fault.
> 
> 
> ...


I will take exception to the track owner comment.
Nascar (France Family) owns ISC (International Speedway Corporation ) who owns nearly half the tracks that the series runs on, so Yes they are at fault for Over Building, Over Pricing admission, etc.
The Hotel owners however I believe are the ones keeping families away from the track.
They still haven't go the memo of lowering prices.
The Track owners actually have lowered prices and scalpers are a thing of the past.
Now if you see someone selling tickets, it is at a loss!

I DVR the races I am interested in (50%) and fall asleep later to them. I always seem to see the green flag and maybe 40-50 laps and then magically wake up with 5 to go.
Kinda neat that way.

Anyway, you are right the economy STILL sucks and that is some of the cause of lack of interest.
But when people go away from any sport, some never return.

I would love for more road courses, shorter schedule and at least 4 races on dirt.
That would bring back some old timers and maybe they would stay.

Just my humble opinion,
Keith


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Dodge is leaving NASCAR because the loss of Penske was unexpected for them and they do not have a quality team willing to step up. Nothing to do with the improved sales figures.
> I'm certain that is NASCAR's fault.
> 
> I can't think of any aero dependent form of racing where the cars are not built to spec or copy cat configuration. Open wheel and LMP comes to mind.
> ...


Ok, Dodge leaving is not Nascars fault except that is way expensive to run a team competetivly and Nascar has not found a way to control spending leaving the small teams running for 20th on back.

Similar cars are mandated by aero eqaulity for all brands which I`ll agree is not Nascars fault.

Attendance wained when us oldtimers got sick of the "new" Nascar and the young guys aren`t coming into the sport as it is still good `ol boy racing not Tuner cars.

It did get very expensive due to rasing of ticket prices but they have since come down but fans have not returned-lack of entertainment/real racing?(not follow the leader stuff)

Myself and I`m sure plenty of others here have watched a lot of Nascar in the past but the new cars, rules and commercial sponsorship of every word, mic, chair and anywhere else they can put an ad not t mention the 2 hours of commmercial "interuptions" killed it for me which IS Nascars fault.get back to grass roots fender to fender racing without all the prewritten PR answers the drivers have to make and maybe the fans will come back. steps down from sopabox :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I quit watching when Ricky Rudd stopped racing. I loved it in the early 90's, when everyone hated the new kid (Gordon). When Daryll Waltrip got ticked off during his interviews after accidents and bad finishes. Standing there at Pocono watching Richard Petty roll down the front straight. Ahh, some wild memories. I remember meeting Alan Kulwicki a few weeks before he died. Meeting Ricky Rudd and his wife (Linda?) and their crew, great people, treated me like they knew me for years. Hope all is well with them.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

LeeRoy98 said:


> *SNIP*
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again... it always amazes me how many "experts" there are regarding NASCAR that claim they never watch!! Since you all never watch... how in the hell would you know?
> 
> ...


Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh I tried watching but, could not stay awake. 

Putting toothpicks in my eyelids to prop them open...not going to happen.

I'm with sethndaddy on the timeline when it was fun...something went wrong after that and it didn't get fixed. 

O.K. right now I'm watching this race LeeRoy and I like it...In 2006 IROC you could go 3 wide and go below the bottom line...NOW THAT IS RACING!!!!

IROC racing...not just follow the leader type stuff...this is what I want to watch!!






Dirt track local racing for me now from time to time. They had the Sprint Cars stop by early this summer...now that is my kind of FUN!!!!!!!!!!

When they stopped letting the car owners set up thier cars...that was the end of NASCAR for me.  

Bob...part of racing is car adjust ability not CLONE CAR ABILITY...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I am not surprised.. Ever since Toyota joined the NASCAR - it's been killing (Dodge) one by one slowly over the years. I quit watching NASCAR races for past 3 years. Sigh... 

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Dirt Track*

*Right on Bob *:thumbsup:


bobhch said:


> ........*Dirt track local racing for me now from time to time. They had the Sprint Cars stop by early this summer...now that is my kind of FUN!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Bob...part of racing is car adjust ability not CLONE CAR ABILITY...zilla


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

ahhhh, forget it. 

In the region I live in, college football attendance is through the roof and growing and they're not cheap tickers by a long shot. Can't buy a Saints ticket at face value if you want to, waiting lists for football tickets are way long at SEC schools. Try to buy Kentucky or South Carolina basketball tickets - they aren't giving them away. Indy race at Barber drew really well, last fall's ALMS race at Road Atlanta drew way over 100K. Attendence will likely be down at the latter this year most likely because it's not an intercontinental cup series race, Peugot is gone anyway, and the factory teams (as modeled by AFX) won't be represented. Attendence declines steady and widespread mostly when the product isn't as appealing. Overall revenue declines as well. That's friggin obvious. What anyone wants to do about it is debatable - by most folks anyway. 

People pay for what they want.... as far as downturns, maybe part of it is where you live, part of it is where the novelty wore off overbuilt venues, and part of it is obviously the product itself. I bought all kinds of tickets over the years, lots of people have, still friggin do at times and everybody still decides with their wallets. 

I don't like NASCAR as a business entity. Might as well sing the praises of Enron, Worldcom or Goldman-Sachs. But Chrysler is a great example - they fell on very hard times, mostly because of what they had and then who tried to run them. So they almost died at least twice in my lifetime. Now they are coming back with a vengeance, but it took a completely new direction, new ownership/management, new technology, newly rigorous quality control leading to immediate improvement of flaws... and now they even have a new Viper coming out! (Designers drew it up on hopes and prayers, Marchionne said the mock up was "the most beautiful car he'd ever seen" and told them to build it. Way cool.) Maybe Chrysler doesn't need NASCAR for now, maybe there's nothing to be gained any more. It's all a business, right? The folks at Chrysler really are changing things for the better without losing their identity completely, just like NASCAR can any time they want to. Nobody can seriously argue that the France dynasty hasn't been slow to change - heck, even to react to obvious issues. Nuff said, flame on, really doesn't bother me one bit. You can love the past, they need to find a way to get people to love the future. New shapes and colors on the recent format just MAY not be the way to do it. :wave:

Yeah, when the Sprint cars stop at local tracks in Mobile and Pensacola they do know how to put on a show!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Host: He is definitely gaining on our leader by about two tenths of a second.
Commentator 1: I would say that's about right. He's about two tenths of a second quicker than our leader.
Commentator 2: OH, I would say he's AT LEAST two tenths of a second quicker.
Commentator 1: Oh I think that might be pushin it a bit.... But he should catch him soon.
Commentator 2: Yeah, they're gonna be tradin some paint soon.
Host: But first.... We are over due for a break, so we'll be back after this word from our sponsors as we do you a favor and go side by side...







http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=hidJH_JY7G0






http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=oYXiwlDBCZc






http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plpp&v=hKhcZlDcu4I

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=KQdQIzx0JRA

Host: We're back, and under caution for the tenth time. There were a few lead changes while we were away.
We'll try to go back and recap everything in a minute or two...
Commentator 1: Yes, it's a little difficult to explain the situation of how we got to this point.
Commentator 2: Well fortunately for us there will be a green white checker, so while they roll off these final 8 laps under caution, we can explain.
Host: And you can catch all the highlight action we couldn't show you on our sister network this Monday night, where they may never actually get to it by talking about a bunch of politics and technicalities that no one really cares about.
Commentator 1: Oh, that's such a great program. I have so much fun on there.
Commentator 2: Well we have so much fun watching it. Soooo, informative.
Host: Well, here we come to the final green flag.... OHH And there's a crash!!!
Commentator 1: What a shame, they ran up front the whole race, and now they'll finish at the back.
Commentator 2: Well..... That's racin....
Host: And that's the end of this race. Congratulations to our winner, and we'll see you next week.
Be sure and log onto our website, where you can be passed around the web for all our sponsors to enjoy.


Yipidee, yipidee, yipidee!!!! Let's go to the bank boys!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL @ NTx


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nailed It!


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

You got it.

I really don't know the rules of Nascar, but it is more or less the same with F1, nothing really happens. The cars are more or less the same (okay, a certain framework has to be in place). The run on the same computer routines, bringing them to the edge of the laws of physics. Not much room to manouver left. 
Leave all the electronic assistant systems out and depend on the quality of the driver.

M/c wise they put all in Moto2 on bikes with the same engine but different chassis. Cost down, number of teams up equals action pure. MotoGp two class system, 11-12 blokes on works prototypes (very expansive), rest on so called claiming rule bikes no chance of running into the top 12 unless one of the prototypes is out. I gets more boring by the day.

I think what the people want is action on the track, overtacking and the like and not hour long slipstream games. They want a fight, they want heroes, not stream lined ones but real characters, they want to identify with it. Then they are willingbto spent money. Otherwise it is only an expensive picknick.

My 5c
Mario


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


> . . . Yipidee, yipidee, yipidee!!!! Let's go to the bank boys!!!


 
Haha - wish there was a "Like" button for your post Rich, I'd hit it 10x. :thumbsup: You pretty well nailed it, except you forgot the Danica-love fest. :freak:


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

All I am going to say is, MOPAR pushed hard in NASCAR once, and then failed the first time. Iacocca brought them back in a boring way, but then we got the Shelbys. The Shelby cars begat two lines of motorsport, the Neon/ACR program, which was a successful "win on Sunday, sell on Monday" program with road racing fans, and the Viper and Hemi engines causing a resurgance and success in both Drag racing and international sports cars (FIA/ALMS). Without the Vipers, GM would have never thought twice about the P&M vette program. 

So, they almost completely drop all of it, to go back to NASCAR, and what happens? Bankruptcy again! Coincidence? 

Fully expecting that the new Dodge Dart will have a b-spec class suspension kit as well as run the SRT in World Challenge/Grand AM ST as Fiat will wish to rebuild the ACR program. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Drive to save your hide....thats Sprint Car Racing ! Saturday Nite Action....Too Cool


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ya just Gotta Love Dirt Track !
I mean, America's ROOTS are in the dirt


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I dunno 'bout you guys, but I'll never go to a REAL 1:1 NASCAR race ever again.... sitting there all day in the Hot Sun- Baking, sweatin and smellin the guys next to you.... the glare from the sun, -nahhhh, you can keep that !
I'll take a Nice Saturday night- not too far from home, and see all my neighbors and friends either in the stands or on the track, gittin r done, Down n Dirty !


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I say they need Buicks Pontiacs and Oldsmoboobiles in there!!!


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I've been to NASCAR, F1 and Indy - give me figure 8 and demolition derby any day


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Or Monster Trucks ! Go Digger ! LoL


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> I dunno 'bout you guys, but I'll never go to a REAL 1:1 NASCAR race ever again.... sitting there all day in the Hot Sun- Baking, sweatin and smellin the guys next to you.... the glare from the sun, -nahhhh, you can keep that !
> I'll take a Nice Saturday night- not too far from home, and see all my neighbors and friends either in the stands or on the track, gittin r done, Down n Dirty !


ralph - can you tell me where this race is at? i am from maryland. i think my 7 yrs old son would like to see the race. 

Wes


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Ok,here`s a seriuos question-why do drivers week after week get bagged for speeding on pit road?With all the millions of dollars and thousands o fhours spent making the cars faster and more reliable why can`t someone come up with a way to limit or at least accuratly measure mph on pit road?If limiters are illegal(any good reason why they would be?) can`t they measure speed by a laser or GPS or somehting more accurate than guesstimating RPM on thier tach?


----------



## StarbaseEcho (Dec 29, 2010)

I like trophy/stadium truck racing myself.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The pit road speed scenario is set up to make money for nascar, oh and charity.
Richard Petty came up with the best solution years ago when they came up with this,
But the way makes more money for nascar,so..... There you go.

It's like having the lights green across town if you were doing the speed limit. No one would speed.
Where I live, you can have a green light all the way across town, if you're willing to go 15mph over.
It's set up to make money, and maybe excitement.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Dirttrack in Md.*



WesJY said:


> ralph - can you tell me where this race is at? i am from maryland. i think my 7 yrs old son would like to see the race.
> 
> Wes


 Wes, I dunno how close you are to Hagerstown, but the half mile there is Awesome....

FYI- I'm Blessed here in central PA. I live within half hour from two Great 1/2 dirttracks- Selisgrove Speedway and Port Royal speedway, and both feature Sprints, Modifieds, Late Models and other classes. And there are several other tracks in southern PA., ones like Williamsgrove, TrailWay in Hanover, Susquehanna in Newberrytown, and ones near York Pa. and a few in Western Pa. as well.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> Haha - wish there was a "Like" button for your post Rich, I'd hit it 10x. :thumbsup: You pretty well nailed it, except you forgot the Danica-love fest. :freak:


Hahahahahahaaha...Rich I'm with everyone else. You did a great job announcing the race...hahahahaha

Bob...I remember when advertisement was on the car so, you could watch the race uninterrupted...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

ggnagy said:


> Fully expecting that the new Dodge Dart will have a b-spec class suspension kit as well as run the SRT in World Challenge/Grand AM ST as Fiat will wish to rebuild the ACR program. :thumbsup:


This is good news. I remember when the factory guys brought the new dodge neon out to our track to show their dominance. We were at an SCCA autocross event and they put on quite a show, and some good times. Those Miatas were pretty hard to beat at the time though. I sure would like to get into that stuff again.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

The lot of you should be best buddies with Deane... you have the same sh*t stirring mentalities. I'm done wasting my time.

Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what now?
leeroy, you and I have had differences and I surely have stirred my share.
but, I think you will be missing us soon enough. come back when you are comfortable.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

LeeRoy98 said:


> The lot of you should be best buddies with Deane... you have the same sh*t stirring mentalities. I'm done wasting my time.
> 
> Enjoy yourselves.


Chill out dude,everyone has opinions and we are just expressing ours.Nothing mean or bad was said here, just talking/venting/BSing etc.It is what message boards are about so don`t take it too seriously or personal and just have fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

speaking from the same place that LeeRoy feels like he is in now (check back one of my threads about 2-3 weeks ago) often stuff in PMs combined with stuff here that hits during the wrong mental state can push over the edge.
i even asked to be removed and after two weeks I was removed. it took a lot of convincing to get my privileges back.. I hope LeeRoy checks in again and sees that it is not all terrible and there are good things to be brought from here.

I did and I'm glad i could get back.

but, as I said, I understand LeeRoy's frustration and the "why" he feels like he does, .... 
I think.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I for one, am also glad you're back Al :thumbsup:. But also, I don't think LeeRoy should leave either, we just need to all understand, that although we were brought here by a common interest (Slot Cars-duh), we all have different ideas, tastes, beliefs and ways of expressing ourselves. AND, we must accept that, and all get along to a certain degree. And hey, if you don't agree with someone else's opinions, you have many choices of what you could do. But please don't waste the time being negative, just either ignore a post/thread, or contribute- your choice, and nobody is putting a gun to your head to read or reply to anything written here.
Ok guys, lets just come here for the learning , sharing and relaxation, nothing more, nothing less... Peace to all SlotCar Brothers !


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow! Nothing but action on that last lap, real action.
Dodge almost got em another win.
We've all said it at one point or another... I sure wish they ran some more road races.
The way the rules are set up, road races just seem to bring the best racing.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Ditto


----------



## gonecrazyinga (Dec 11, 2009)

Ifim not mistaken doesn't NASCAR stand for the National Association of Stock Car Auto Racing I just want to know what is stock about the cars they are runnin nowadays when I was growin up the cars you saw racing on tv on a Sunday you could see at the dealership on Monday now they all look the same and none of them look stock I personally think that NASCAR is false advertising and we should all file a class action suit to that fact


----------

